# Peach Upside-Down Cake...LF + Exchange



## Filus59602 (Jan 6, 2003)

Peach Upside-Down Cake
Adapted from Light & Tasty Magazine
Plan ahead……Serve warm
Exchanges
Serves:  8

1 can (15 oz.) reduced-sugar sliced peaches
1/3 c. packed brown sugar
4 T. stick margarine, melted, ‘divided’
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
1//8 tsp. ground nutmeg

1-1/2 c. flour
Sugar replacement (Splenda Granular) equivalent to 2/3 c. sugar
3/4 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. baking soda
1 c. 1% buttermilk
1 egg
1 tsp. vanilla

Drain peaches, reserving 2 T. juice.  Pat peaches dry.  In a small bowl, combine the brown sugar, 1 T. margarine, cinnamon, nutmeg and reserved peach juice/  spread into a 9-in. round baking pan coated with nonstick cooking spray.  Cut peach slices in half lengthwise; arrange in a single layer over brown sugar mixture.

In a large bowl, combine the next 4 ingredients.  In another bowl combine the last 3 ingredients and remaining 3 T. butter.  Add to the dry ingredients and stir until blended.  Spoon over peaches.  Bake at 350º for 30-35 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean.  Cool 10 minutes before inverting onto a serving plate.  Serve warm.

One piece equals:  208 calories…7 gm fat (0.5 saturated)…29 mg cholesterol…166 mg sodium…32 gm carbohydrate…1 gm fiber…4 gm protein  ++++  Exchanges:  2-1/2 starch…1 fat


----------

